# PC upgraded or revamped



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi guys,looking for tips on do i sort my slow running PC or buy a new tower,any help would be great,as i have not got a clue on costings,thanks


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

All depends on your current setup.

Download and install cpu-z and give us a low down of the specs or run dxdiag for simular specs


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

downloaded it,how do i tell you the info?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Alt + Print screen (this will just take a screen shot of the window your in)
Then past it into paint (or whatever image editing software you want, and save.)

Then upload. you can upload within the post on here. (manage attachments) (scroll down after clicking reply.)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

pressing alt and print screen,doing nothing


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Go into paint and then paste it and save it and upload it.

When you take a screenshot nothing happens


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

gotta paste it somewhere then save , paint or word etc


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=29134&stc=1&d=1362514822


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

bloody pain in the ass


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you tried a fresh install? Reformat etc with a fresh copy of windows 7 and the latest drivers? 

This would probably make a world of difference to you (I have a gut feeling...)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

it was looked at from a mate that's meant to be technically mined on this,but it was half hearted,so its still ran slow and it runs vista basic and its getting old,i am only a web based surfing type PC user,so anything other that basic stuff,means i have no clue


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

By the sounds of things, you need someone to come have a proper look at it a do a fresh install for you, if you were local i'd be more than happy to


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Edit - I see that's a bit late lol.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

pharmed said:


> By the sounds of things, you need someone to come have a proper look at it a do a fresh install for you, if you were local i'd be more than happy to


my luck will mean your in england


----------



## Spearman (Mar 2, 2013)

Drop vista, it's old and slow. Windows 7 will make an improvement. Best to do a fresh install though. You'll need to back up any photos or files. 

Other than that a boost in ram will also help. If you're just browsing dw then no point spending the cash on new kit. Get some detailing stuff instead 

A computer shop should charge about £50 labour and £80 ish for win 7. Ram will be in the region of £30-60.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Honestly, try find a helpful neighbour/family member to do it?

Provided you do the backup beforehand, a fresh install of Win 7 can be done in less than an hour nowadays.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Without knowing what the system specs are it's hard to say whether it is worth upgrading. It could well be old DDR ram, an old low capacity HDD which could well be nearing the end of its useful life. 
I agree with the above points but using Spearman's example a new entry-level system can be had for not much more money than the above estimates for example


----------



## Spearman (Mar 2, 2013)

Tsubodai said:


> Without knowing what the system specs are it's hard to say whether it is worth upgrading. It could well be old DDR ram, an old low capacity HDD which could well be nearing the end of its useful life.
> I agree with the above points but using Spearman's example a new entry-level system can be had for not much more money than the above estimates for example


May well be the best option. £240 with windows 7.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

How much ram do you have?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=29136&stc=1&d=1362519500

is that it??


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

if i am to pay cost of around 240 and up,would i not be better with something like this,only just done a quick search

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWERFUL-...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=170981947390&ps=54


----------



## Spearman (Mar 2, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> if i am to pay cost of around 240 and up,would i not be better with something like this,only just done a quick search
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWERFUL-...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=170981947390&ps=54


Your current pc is fine tbh. 2.2ghz Dual core CPU with 4GB of ram. I think you'll be best off just upgrading to win 7. It's a relatively straight forward process, and one we could guide you through (as long as its a secondary machine). No up and coming wiz kids in the family or friends?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

That's it. OK, so with your specification it shouldn't be running slow.

Have you tried another web browser?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd say no - the system specs aren't listed for a start & it doesn't seem to have warranty. I know the cpu speed isn't everything but I'd think they are stretching the use of "powerful" as a description there
I used CCL as an example they have a good reputation & that system uses decent components - Corsair ram, Seagate hdd etc.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Spearman said:


> Your current pc is fine tbh. 2.2ghz Dual core CPU with 4GB of ram. I think you'll be best off just upgrading to win 7. It's a relatively straight forward process, and one we could guide you through (as long as its a secondary machine). No up and coming wiz kids in the family or friends?


As above, if you got another machine with skype/etc we could happily walk/talk you through it all


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Spearman said:


> Your current pc is fine tbh. 2.2ghz Dual core CPU with 4GB of ram. I think you'll be best off just upgrading to win 7. It's a relatively straight forward process, and one we could guide you through (as long as its a secondary machine). No up and coming wiz kids in the family or friends?


If that's what it is it should be fine with a fresh install & Win 7.

Any students in the family o/p - Software4students can save you some ££ on the OS if so.


----------

